# Pennsylvania plumbing license?



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Been looking into acquiring a plumbing license and am amazed at the requirements.......576 hours of school and 4 years of apprenticeship under a master plumber!
I somehow find it hard to believe that every plumber has put that much time into it?
It's also kind of tough to justify that kind of time when not too many counties really enforce permits or in some cases don't even need them.
Is there a less time consuming way? (not saying there isn't an awful lot to learn, just need to make real $$$ in the meantime)


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Plumbing is a real trade, it takes time...

Not everyone can be a REAL plumber.

Lots of people like to pretend..

Do the time and then you might be able to call yourself a REAL plumber, although I know a few licensed plumbers who are idiots..

Just cause someone can change a stop, set a toilet, install a shower valve does not mean there a plumber...Try installing the entire system from a hole in the ground to fixtures and making it look great.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

rex said:


> Just cause someone can change a stop, set a toilet, install a shower valve does not mean there a plumber...Try installing the entire system from a hole in the ground to fixtures and making it look great.


Or figure demand on a new build...dfu's etc. Or designing a system on a remodel when the permit requires a line drawing. Pretty complicated stuff.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Just for any innocents who happen upon this thread, there is no state-level licensing for either plumbers or electricians in Pennsylvania. Outside of larger cities, all you need is a screwdriver, a pair of pliers and some common sense.

And gonads. :laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have thought about it a real lot too Steve. Until I did my research and saw all the requirments:laughing: Allegheny county is a killer! Like you said, I wouldn't have time to do it now. I need to make a living.

You just have to start doing more work in just about every county around us:laughing: My grandpap was a plumber, he told me he was around before the liscensing came out and he was just grandfathered in. 



Dave


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

srwcontracting said:


> Been looking into acquiring a plumbing license and am amazed at the requirements.......576 hours of school and 4 years of apprenticeship under a master plumber!
> I somehow find it hard to believe that every plumber has put that much time into it?
> It's also kind of tough to justify that kind of time when not too many counties really enforce permits or in some cases don't even need them.
> Is there a less time consuming way? (not saying there isn't an awful lot to learn, just need to make real $$$ in the meantime)


A journeyman plumber in Chicago's union local goes through over a thousand hours of classes in a five year apprentice program, and then has to pass both written and practical tests to receive a plumbers license from the city of Chicago. They have to do at least four hours of continuing education per year in order to keep their license current, and the city holds the right to revoke your license with justifiable cause, it cuts down on people letting their license be used to pull permits when they are not actually doing the work.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> Or figure demand on a new build...dfu's etc. Or designing a system on a remodel when the permit requires a line drawing. Pretty complicated stuff.


I like doing that, some of the stuff that is speced on plans by the architects and engineers is just ridiculous, I've gone through high rise prints and actually eliminated entire stacks and the pipe chases involved, because engineers can't, or won't, grasp understanding what a dfu is, or how the code applies to them.

I don't do line drawings, I prefer isometrics, they are a lot easier to scale.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

It is a Allegheny County thing! If you are from Pittsburgh, you are aware of that! Then, you need the Pittsburgh permit as well! Then you need a State ID #, from the PA Attorney General, ONLY IF, you work in residential homes. I am sure that you are aware of that as well. You are Pittsburgh, so, I am sure that you know! You do bathrooms? In this field for a few years I assume?

For the ones that don't know, Allegheny County Health Dept., a County Agent, that does, and included the city of Pittsburgh, and areas, around the city area. Does has a permit thing, need to be a "master" plumber, to file for a plan/permit, he is in charge, responsible for the work, can have anyone do the work. Union work, need union workers, non, anyone! So, that said, this is my opinion, not all said above is fact, MAY BE, MAY NOT BE, just what I think is true! 
So?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave in Pa said:


> Does has a permit thing, need to be a "master" plumber, to file for a plan/permit, he is in charge, responsible for the work, can have anyone do the work. Union work, need union workers, non, anyone! So, that said, this is my opinion, not all said above is fact, MAY BE, MAY NOT BE, just what I think is true!
> So?


Whut? :blink:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

You gotta be licensed in bradford as well which is a pretty difficult task to achieve. 2 plumbers have it legit, one went the backdoor way and got licensed in an easier municipality that carries over and the rest just dont care.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

jkfox624 said:


> You gotta be licensed in bradford as well which is a pretty difficult task to achieve. 2 plumbers have it legit, one went the backdoor way and got licensed in an easier municipality that carries over and the rest just dont care.


So there is an easier way? I'll have to look into that. I really don't mind the time so much, cause I know theres a lot to it......its just working for someone for 4 years! I'm not 21 anymore.....(hell, even then I worked for myself)


----------



## Bob-The-Plumber (Jun 24, 2017)

im new to PA... I live in California, PA... From what i understand you only need a plumbing license if your within Allegheny County. can anyone verify this?


----------

